# Chagrin River



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone fished down by Wilson Mills rd? I know its a ways down there but im wondering if it is even worth a shot to go down there, its a lot closer to my house. thanks guys


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Fished the Chagrin yesterday, had a good afternoon after a zero for zero start around downtown Gates Mills. Headed downstream - turned out to by a good decision - ended up landing 7, and lost another half dozen. 

Landed a couple only 12 to 14 inchers, but the coloration and extra "spots" on those three were interesting, took a pic of one of them.....balance of fish were respectable 22 - 25 inches, most fish caught on brown stone fly nymph, water was ideal in my opinion and hardly any other anglers out.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive heard the fish are smaller in the chagrin but you can get one every cast. Do you usually catch 12-14 inchers or is that a rarity? Id like to fish Daniels Park and see what's left of the collapsed dam.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Ive heard the fish are smaller in the chagrin but you can get one every cast. Do you usually catch 12-14 inchers or is that a rarity? Id like to fish Daniels Park and see what's left of the collapsed dam.


That just doesn't make any sense. You've heard wrong.......and I don't even fish the Chagrin


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Released Chagrin steelie that decided to do a photobomb......


----------

